
The Golden Age of Tax Fraud Is Upon Us - smn1234
https://www.gq.com/story/golden-age-of-tax-fraud
======
masonic
"Trump is poised to cut the agency’s budget even further. The number of audits
has plummeted, with only .7% of all individuals audited in 2016."

Trump wasn't in office for _any_ of that "plummet" period. That statistic
shows lack of enforcement by the _prior_ administration.

"If the IRS doesn’t have the manpower to parse the bill and send out estimated
tax forms in time..."

Uh, the 1040-ES form is a _one-page_ (actually, each payment slip is _one-
fourth_ of a page) _downloadable, free_ PDF. Perhaps somebody in his office
would be kind enough to show him how to use the Interwebz and a printer.

